# الصناعات المتوسطة



## abu hazem2 (30 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اريد مساعدة من المختصين لعمل مصنع مسحوق غسيل بودرة في الاردن
ماهي الماكنات المطلوبة لعمل المصنع بطاقة انتاجية صغيرة 200 كيلو بالساعة
وماهي المواد الاولية المطلوبة ومن اين استطيع شراءها
ارجوا المساعدة
اشكركم مقدما
اخوكم ابوحازم


----------



## جزائري دمو سخون (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي من كل مكان...
انا جزائري من مدينة قسنطينة (منطقة الخروب).كيميائي حاصل على شهادة الماستر مؤخرا,في اختصاص الكمياء التحليلية و البيئة,اود دخول بأذن الله مجال الصناعات الكميائية الخفيفة..
و ذلك عن طريق قرض من وكالة مخصصة لتمويل الاستثمارات لحاملي الشهادات هنا في الجزائر..
لدي تكوين نظري و تطبيقي في مجال انتاج مواد التنظيف و التجميل و المواد الغدائية,حيث شجعني المكونون الذين تكونت عندهم على الاستثمار في هذا المجال,حيث يبدو سهل التطبيق و التطوير,مع العلم ان المواد الخامة مستوردة تقريبا كلها.
:81:لكن يدور في رأسي مشروع اخر هو بداية انتاج بعض المواد الخام مثل الكحول الايثيلي الطبي و الماء المقطر و المذيبات....لاحتياجات السوق الصناعية لها ,افضل من دخول عالم المنافسة الشرسة مع كبار تجار وو حرامية الصناعات التجميلية و الغذائية....
انا تائه:18: يا اخواني ارجو مساعدتكم و فك كربة مستقبلي الله يفك كربكم ان شاء الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :56:


----------



## redemption 4 ever (8 يونيو 2011)

طلبك عندنا [email protected]


----------



## om ammar (15 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع ده متثبت ليه
المفروض التثبيت للمواضيع التى ذات اهمية للجميع


----------



## ابو بلقيس (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم. ربما ردي جاء متأخرا قليلا و لكن كما يقال ان تأتي متأخرا افضل من ان لا تأتي ابدا.
يا اخي ابن قسنطينة... اذا كانت المنافسة شرسة في مجال الصناعات الغذائية و التجميلية فمجال صناعة المواد الخام اشرس بكثير . ففي الحالة الاولى المستهلك هو الحكم لمدى جودة المنتج و السعر هو نقطة الفصل لدى العقلية الجزائرية . اما ان تصنع موادا غيرك يستوردها و خصوصا المواد الاولية او الخامات ......؟؟؟ فلن يتركوك تعمل.
فكر قليلا.... هناك العديد من مصانع المواد الغذائية و التجميلية و مواد التنظيف التي لها سمعة و هيبة و اقدمية في السوق الجزائري و يصل رقم اعمالها الى الملايير ...الم يفكر مستثمر واحد من هؤلاء في تصنيع مواده الاولية بدلا من الشراء من عند المستوردين؟؟؟
لا اريد ان احط من عزيمتك يا صديقي و لكني حاصل على الماستير في البنوك و المالية الدولية و قمت بالعديد من الابحاث الشخصية في هذا المجال .
ثانيا: اردت ان اسألك فقط عن سعر الخامات في السوق الجزائري و خصوصا الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة المنظفات كالصابون السائل و البوليش و غيرها ... و اماكن بيع هذه المواد في الجزائر.
لك كل الشكر و اعذر اطالتي.


----------



## هيما الشيمى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

إخوانى الأعزاء 
أريد معرفة أحد فى مصر يصنع ماكينة دسرة الشكمان يدويا" أو هيدروليك


----------



## هيما الشيمى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

من فى مصر أو العالم العربى يقوم بتصنيع الشكمانات أو مكن الشكمانات
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (25 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

هوه الكلام على ايه يا جماعة في الموضوع ده ؟ ناس عندها مشروع عايزة تعمله وناس تانية بتغير مسار حياتها و ناس بتسأل على شكمانات .... و تروح للصفحة التانية يرجعك للاولانية .... السؤال اللي لازم يتكرر هوه ايه اللي مثبت الموضوع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## salahiks (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب مني طريقة تصنيع الغراء نوع ( poly vinyl acetate homopolymer resin ( p.v.a


----------



## محمد ضيف الله ابو (27 يناير 2013)

لللبلبلب


----------



## سالم هدهود (26 فبراير 2013)

تقنية صناعة مساحيق التنظيف كتيرة هناك الطريقة الرطبة وهى الشائعة فى العالم العربى وهى تعطى كتافة قليلة ولاكن تحتاج الى امكانيات مادية كبيرة هناك برج تجفيف مضخة الضغط العالى فرن مصفيات الغبار خلاطات مواسير اى تحتاج الى شركة متخصصة وهناك الطريقة الجافة وهى اضافة المواد على الجاف وهى قليلة التكلفة ولاكن عيوبها تعطى منتج عالى الكتافة حالى 700g/lويسمى المسحوق المضغوط وهدة التقنية كتيرة فى اوروبا وامريكيا


----------



## bourasmohamed06 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اريد من فضلكم ان توفيدوني عن كيفية صناعة الغراء بطرق بسيطة ولكم مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Eng.MRV (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*مواد اولية لصناعة المنظفات السائلة والمعقمات ومساحيق الغسيل وكريمات التجميل*

السلام عليكم

نحن شركة استراد وتجارة مواد اولية لصناعة المنظفات كما اننا وكلاء لبعض الشركات المصنعة
شركة انتاج تكسابون في الهند
شركة انتاج العطور في اسبانيا
شركة انتاج جليسرين وكمبرلان في ماليزيا

ونحن على استعداد لتلبية كافة احتياجات المصانع داخل الاردن من المواد الاولية وكذلك في الدول العربية
نحن نقوم بتصدير المواد الى العراق والسودان وليبيا وبعض دول الخليج

وهذه بعض المواد المتوفرة لدينا

تكسابون
سلفونيك اسيد
كمبرلان
صودا قشور
فورمالين
امفوتيرك
ايثانول
ايزو بروبيل الكحول
مونو بروبيلين جلايكول
فازلين
زيت البرافين
زيت الخروع
باين اويل
عطور
اصباغ
صودا اش
صوديوم تراي بولي فوسفيت
هيدروجين بروكسايد
الشمع
لانت 0
لانت16
والعديد من المواد الاولية

للمهتمين بالحصول على بضاعة ذات جودة عالية واسعار منافسة
ارجوا التواصل م
عنا على الايميل

م.ميرفت البطاينة
[email protected]


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووررررر:75:


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (3 مارس 2015)

هو ايه الموضوع بالظبط اسف مفهمتش حاجه


----------



## العبد ابوعبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

الله يرزقك


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## HAKIM201089 (24 يونيو 2018)

بالنسبة للمياه المقطرة والمستلزمات البسيطة يغفل عنها العديد من المصنعين الكبار على الرغم من اهميتها .. عليك ان تبحث اولا عن مشتري لبضاعتك ثم انطلق وتوكل على الله


----------

